# Geek Golf DOT COM THIS white finish



## shewy (Mar 27, 2012)

My ball flight is generally quite high and a bit ballooning, this is due to swing faults not any club,I had heard from the grapevine that this was a low launching low spinning head.I exchanged e-mails with the owner of Geek Golf (Steve) and told him what I was after,he said of his two current designs (1 new design out soon) the DCT would be ideal. Now not sure of where to get one of these good old google turned up with 2 in my area, Bighit golf and reddragongolf, I chose the later as it was next to a course I used to be a member at and knew the area well. So tried the head out with a few shafts and ended up with the house of forged patriot shaft in regular flex,I was getting good numbers and the flight looked good to me.
The white head and silver face looks stunning, the head sits square to target.
When you hit it it certainly does launch lower than an OEM offering,the flight on the ball is a nice penetrating flight and there is plenty of roll on landing as well. The sound of the driver is a nice smack rather than a loud ting, not unlike the original Taylormade R9.
I will say that this driver is 450cc and is quite traditional in appearance, others may say it's not a forgiving driver but I have found it to be as forgiving as anything I have used, what I did like about this driver is it's use in the wind,it just seems to hold it's line wonderfully well.
Overall I am very pleased with the driver but you have to have it matched with the correct shaft for your swing, I paid Â£150 all in for a fully fitted driver,compare this with the R11 and Titleist offerings that I was looking at then I see this as a saving of Â£200.
If you have never heard of Geek golf then give it a try you may be pleasantly surprised,plus you get a lifetime warranty on the head. I liked it so much I purchased the 3 wood and look forward to getting it later this week.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice review, great price!!


Any idea what other shafts your tried?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2012)

great review. Been looking at a few of the Geek products as I need to counteract a high flight and low roll. Might have to look into one of these as a possible treat if work is good to me....


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 27, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			great review. Been looking at a few of the Geek products as I need to counteract a high flight and low roll. Might have to look into one of these as a possible treat if work is good to me....
		
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same, wonder if they do it in black....


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I was thinking the same, wonder if they do it in black....
		
Click to expand...

Would anyone consider it odd if I said that I liked Bubba's driver in shocking pink.. I wonder if they'll custom finish one for me..


----------



## thecraw (Mar 27, 2012)

Any links-pictures of your bad boy?

I do like success stories which don't include "big" manufacturers!


----------



## shewy (Mar 27, 2012)

they do the head in black as well

http://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab265/shewythemuss/geek/


----------



## thecraw (Mar 27, 2012)

That's a bit too RFC for my liking. Surprised considering your a dandy!

:ears:


----------



## shewy (Mar 27, 2012)

Never thought about that!


----------



## shewy (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Nice review, great price!!


Any idea what other shafts your tried?
		
Click to expand...

The only ones that come to mind was the Matrix studio 64 which felt fine and the proforce V2 65 which again was nice.
I think you have to try and find the shaft which works best for you,most custom shafts are decent these days,it was also spine aligned which I'm told makes a difference.


----------



## connor (Mar 27, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Would anyone consider it odd if I said that I liked Bubba's driver in shocking pink.. I wonder if they'll custom finish one for me..
		
Click to expand...

nope im exactly the same


----------

